# Dorico plays Cordoba from I. Albeniz with my favorite orchestral VST’s



## Tonda (Nov 17, 2020)

I was using the trial version of Dorico and I have to admit I'm quite impressed with the playing quality.
It is truly an impressive piece of software!

In order to test and get to know the notation program well, I’ve chosen to orchestrate Isaac Albeniz's piano piece Cordoba. I love the piece; I have played it on both classical guitar and piano in the past. Moreover, it fits within the training ‘Cinematic Orchestration’
I’m currently doing.

The line-up I have chosen is fairly standard:
* 2 flutes
* 2 oboes
* 2 clarinets
* 2 bassoons
* 3 horns
* 2 trumpets
* 2 trombones
* 1 tuba
* castanets
* violins 1
* violins 2
* violas
* cellos
* double basses

The libraries I used are:
* Infinite Woodwinds
* Infinite Brass
* ProjectSam True Strike
* Sample Modeling Strings & Ensemble

The expression maps are defined by myself. Aaron Venture's instruments have no key switches, making the expression maps relatively simple. Unfortunately, there are problems with ornaments. The way in which Dorico plays ornaments (trills, mordents etc.) does not match the Infinite series. Only when trills are fully written out it sounds good. Also, grace notes are not presented convincingly. These always have to be corrected afterwards in the midi lanes.

Apart from some grace notes, no midi editing has been done afterwards. So, the performance is entirely due to Dorico.

The mix is performed in Dorico's internal mixer. By the way, the mixer is the weakest point in the program. It is buggy and feels a bit clumsy. Nevertheless, the job can be done.

I’ve purchased Dorica in the meantime. It is really an incredible piece of software program, works largely intuitively, although linking your favorite VSTs was a challenge. I prefer to orchestrate and compose in a notation program rather a DAW. But the mockups never sounded convincing. But with Dorico the result is in my humble opinion, although not perfect, quite impressive!


----------



## Maximvs (Nov 18, 2020)

Hello Tonda,

Thanks for sharing this Albeniz orchestration of yours... Aside for some balance issues in some places and considering that this is a rendition from Dorico, congratulation for the result.

In the sample library list I read Infinite Woods and Brass and would like to ask how straight forward is the integration of these two great libraries inside Dorico.

Many Thanks and best regards,

Max T.


----------



## Tonda (Nov 18, 2020)

Massimo said:


> In the sample library list I read Infinite Woods and Brass and would like to ask how straight forward is the integration of these two great libraries inside Dorico.



Thanks Max!

Yes, as I mentioned it is certainly not perfect, but I'm quite satisfied with the results. I did not change the midi info, like dynamics and velocities etc. except for grace notes. So, it is possible to improve the performance.

Because these libraries don't use keyswitches for performance the integration is straight forward. No complicated expression maps needed.

However, defining your own VST's in Dorico is not as easy as I would like.
I defined a separated Kontakt instance for every instrument group. For example, all flutes together in one Kontakt instance, all oboes in another Kontakt instance. Each instrument groep uses their own expression maps, because I want to have the freedom to determine the CC values (eg. vibrato settings and playing techniques) per group.

In the Infinite series I disabled the tail of the internal reverb, allowing me to use my own favorite reverb.

I saved all these instances as endpoint configurations and defined my own template map.
So when I add a orchestral player Dorico finds en uses my own endpoint configurations.

Hope it's clear!

Best,
Ton


----------



## Maximvs (Nov 21, 2020)

Tonda said:


> Thanks Max!
> 
> Yes, as I mentioned it is certainly not perfect, but I'm quite satisfied with the results. I did not change the midi info, like dynamics and velocities etc. except for grace notes. So, it is possible to improve the performance.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Ton for your ki d reply and explanation of your workflow.

Best regards,

Max


----------

